# remington accutip



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

ive got a Mossberg 835 with rifled barrel has anyone have good luck shooting the Remington AccuTip?? looking for some advice!


----------



## turkey hunter (Jan 4, 2015)

my buddy has a 535 and shoots the hornady sst great.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

They shoot good out of my savage 220 very good. They touch holes at 100 yds at 2 inches high. Plus they do good on deer.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

We shoot them in our h&r s they shoot great.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I shoot them out of my 870 with a rifled barrel at 50yds about the size of a half dollar haven't killed a deer with them yet but soon I hope


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Hornady sst shoots the best out of my boys mossbergs. Tried them all


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Tritonman said:


> Hornady sst shoots the best out of my boys mossbergs. Tried them all


I had a marlin 512 that hated those sooo, bottom line is trial and error. As for performance, we shoot 20 gauges nothing hits like a foster slug but they are ballistic ally superior to a 44 mag. And shoot very flat


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

All guns are different and like different loads my buddy swears by lightfield slugs so hope you find a slug your gun will shoot good for you


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I stand behind this 100% I shoot an H&R ultra slug gun in 20g with quality Nikon optics. This gun is know to be a tack driver. I can personally tell you it is WITH the correct ammunition. 

I ended up shooting over 200 dollars worth of high quality, name brand slugs through it before I found something it liked. It wouldn't group anything until I put Remington copper solids through it. I am able to put copper solids through the same jagged hole at 50 yards and shoot very respectable groups at 100 yds 

I would go out and buy 2 boxes of a few different kinds and shoot 3 shot groups of each. Clean your gun between every group... Should give you a pretty good idea of how you gun shoots em... Hopefully you find something it likes faster than I did!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Accutips do a great job on deer. Very accurate in the Savage 220. They shoot very good from my dads Rem 1100 slug gun. Every gun is different. Buy a box and see how they group. They perform extremely on deer though.


----------

